

Show HN: Embeddable hackernews comments - stuartquin
http://stuartquin.github.io/hncomments/

======
stuartquin
Simple JS snippet to embed a hackernews comment feed on your page. With
optional HN style theme! The hosted version is on a small box so may struggle
under load, also feeds are cached for 5 minutes so may take a while to update,
if you want to customise this checkout the source and self host.

Thanks

